# Need a hookup...



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

For Redbarn meat rolls, Natural Balance meat rolls, ect for training. Where's the cheapest place to buy/ship? Bulk pricing?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure if this helps, but I got a recipe for homemade tracking bait from Waine S. sorta similar in texture to the rolls. Basically just take a couple of ounces of liver (beef, pork, lamb, chicken, etc) and put it in a blender. Add that mixture into a bowl to combine with a package of Jiffy corn bread mix and bake as directed on the box. Has a soft and spongy consistency and pretty easy to cut up like the rolls.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Maren! I'll try it...


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

wallmart sells rollover rolls


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I order Red Barn a box at a time, which is around 10 rolls. I'll see if I can find the website but they offer free shipping periodically and it works out to about 7.00 a roll if you don't have to pay shipping.


----------

